
Mitropia Kickstarter: Multiplayer Go Gone Crazy - njyx
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/timewarplabs/mitropia-the-mythical-game-of-surrounding/description
======
pieroginomicon
interesting. How is the go mechanics working on hexes then?

